
Is In-Flight Wi-Fi The End For Airline Magazines? - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/is-in-flight-wi-fi-the-end-for-airline-magazines
======
tptacek
Wait, people still read the airline magazines? They didn't get killed off by
iPhones, Kindles, iPods, laptops with DVD players, portable DVD players,
laptops, CD walkmen, walkmen, paperback books, real magazines, and newspapers?

~~~
jmarbach
With all of the emerging media outlets that you mentioned above, I am more
interested in the question: People still advertise in airline magazines?

------
jacquesm
I sure hope so, airline magazines are 90% the same from one issue to the next,
with a bit of variation thrown in to make it appear to be a periodical. Really
it's just a lot of boilerplate, have a look at a typical sample and count how
many pages (other than ads) are copy written especially for that issue.

I used to fly a lot, and I would simply buy a book or two at the point of
departure and read those during the flight rather than stare at an endless
procession of advertisements and the catalog of the 'duty free' (read:
overpriced stuff that nobody needs, which, inexplainable seem to warrant
flying all over the world in spite of never being sold) goods.

I'm so happy I'm not flying 100,000 miles+ per year any longer...

But with in-flight wifi that would make life a lot more bearable. For sure
you'll be billed for it though.

And of course it will only last until the next terrorist attempt at blowing up
an airliner using the energy in a li-po battery.

------
julius_geezer
It has been quite a while since I've flown regularly, but I remember airline
magazines as pretty awful.

